# Crazy?



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

Do you ever think sometimes that you just might be crazy?

I do. And if this thread doesn't get any replies well.. I'm in deep shit then, aren't I?


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

matilda said:


> Do you ever think sometimes that you just might be crazy?
> 
> I do. And if this thread doesn't get any replies well.. I'm in deep shit then, aren't I?



lololol!!!!! yeahhhhhh you're crazy(just kidding). but that's really subjective because what's normal? I consider myself crazy cause my thoughts are jumbly and I can say some off the wall things(Ni). 

What about you?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm the sanest madman there is.


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

avalanche183 said:


> lololol!!!!! yeahhhhhh you're crazy(just kidding). but that's really subjective because what's normal? I consider myself crazy cause my thoughts are jumbly and I can say some off the wall things(Ni).
> 
> What about you?


Well then.. where to start?!?! :laughing:

It is subjective, I agree. I mostly think I'm well on my way to crazy when I'm with my friends. I'd suddenly want to say/do something that would definitely not be considered normal. 

Or sometimes when I'm doing something or when I'm with someone, I suddenly get this urge to just run around naked and stuff like that.. :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

matilda said:


> Do you ever think sometimes that you just might be crazy?
> 
> I do. And if this thread doesn't get any replies well.. I'm in deep shit then, aren't I?


I feel like I'm crawling out of my skin regularly. I get really restless a lot. I feel its because I am an E, that I have to express my ideas sometimes, and if i don't, I get caught up in my N swirl and I just about go batty. It's like a volcano. I channel all my ideas and theories internally, but eventually they build up pressure and i _have_ to express them in some way-- writing them out or talking to a fellow N. OR I'll explode and DIE. :crazy:

And i'm glad you started this thread. I often thought of starting a thread about this to see if anyone else out there could relate..


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Skra, ajda laozua payaauzhu!

(Yes, I am crazy!)


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I am crazy *


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

"crazy" means nothing.


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> "crazy" means nothing.


To most people, I think it does. :tongue:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Kevinaswell said:


> "crazy" means nothing.


Indeed. Craziness is extremely subjective.


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm the sanest person I know, though I suspect it has to do with the fact that no one else is real.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Silhouetree said:


> Skra, ajda laozua payaauzhu!
> 
> (Yes, I am crazy!)


was that silhouetreeanese you were speaking?


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

i used to seriously consider if i was crazy or not, or how relatively crazy i might be,and joke about being "perfectly normal" until i met someone who was really, clinically, probably should have remained in prison crazy. then i realized it's no joke.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> was that silhouetreeanese you were speaking?


Qpeakz, akz jzkla aardvark szzkzaiouzplluun qujz apuhh pqouz alpliuzuhqff. 

(Yes, that was indeed silhouetreeanese that I was speaking.)


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> i used to seriously consider if i was crazy or not, or how relatively crazy i might be,and joke about being "perfectly normal" until i met someone who was really, clinically, probably should have remained in prison crazy. then i realized it's no joke.


Perhaps he's the sanest one of us all. We'll never know....:mellow:


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

Antagonist said:


> I'm the sanest person I know, though I suspect it has to do with the fact that no one else is real.


heyy this is a pretty interesting answer (for a robot). :tongue:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Silhouetree said:


> Qpeakz, akz jzkla aardvark szzkzaiouzplluun qujz apuhh pqouz alpliuzuhqff.
> 
> (Yes, that was indeed silhouetreeanese that I was speaking.)



akz Googlazal esfesrd sdklfjnon silhouetreeanese sdfskn! 

(wow, Google apparently translates silhouetreeanese, cool!)


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Silhouetree said:


> Perhaps he's the sanest one of us all. We'll never know....:mellow:




and WE should remain in prison... 

YouTube - Twilight Zone intro.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

PeacePassion said:


> akz Googlazal esfesrd sdklfjnon silhouetreeanese sdfskn!
> 
> (wow, Google apparently translates silhouetreeanese, cool!)


puuzhuddo, bonanziu pau saufazpuu zhauahtt apuan oagjafpuuu, oouuhh klpuauuu!


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Silhouetree said:


> puuzhuddo, bonanziu pau saufazpuu zhauahtt apuan oagjafpuuu, oouuhh klpuauuu!


xcvxcoi? savagvi placi wonino! 

(you totally called my bluff!) :tongue:


----------



## Schattenjaeger (Jul 9, 2009)

In comparison with most other persons I'm different, and I try to get out what exactly this difference consist of.
But I think you would describe that as being 'crazy'.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think we're all a little crazy in some way, some are just more crazier than most.


----------



## hommefatal (Jul 15, 2009)

Of course I'm crazy, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Sometimes the only sane answer to an insane world is insanity.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Ookami said:


> Sometimes the only sane answer to an insane world is insanity.


That's a classic! Don't think it can be said any better.


----------



## Antagonist (Mar 27, 2009)

Evolyptic said:


> Sometimes the only sane answer to an insane world is insanity.


I think you're mixing your quotes:

"Sometimes the appropriate response to reality is to go insane." -- Philip K. Dick

"Insanity: a perfectly rational adjustment to the insane world." -- R. D. Laing


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Antagonist said:


> I think you're mixing your quotes:


I like Ookami's better


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

Anyone else talk to themselves _all_ the time?

or is this just me? *looks around paranoid*:crazy:


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Anyone else talk to themselves _all_ the time?
> 
> or is this just me? *looks around paranoid*:crazy:


Yeah, all the time. Well, not _out loud,_ but I can see myself doing that in the future.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

which one of us are you talking about?

*confused*:crazy:


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

thewindlistens said:


> Yeah, all the time. Well, not _out loud,_ but I can see myself doing that in the future.


I half- form the words out loud. I'll vividly relive a conversation/ something I heard by mumbling, laughing and even using hand gestures. I'll get so caught up in it, I'll forget that there are people around who think I'm crazy. The best is when I get caught and people give me the strangest looks. Meh. Even when I try to stop, I'll catch myself doing it again a few minutes later. :crazy:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*SF Crazy Horse*



Charlie said:


> I half- form the words out loud. I'll vividly relive a conversation/ something I heard by mumbling, laughing and even using hand gestures. I'll get so caught up in it, I'll forget that there are people around who think I'm crazy. The best is when I get caught and people give me the strangest looks. Meh. Even when I try to stop, I'll catch myself doing it again a few minutes later. :crazy:




The Perseus system has the Crazies as SF, especially ESFJ, who are not only crazy (hence they seem to get on well in this crazy world) but extrovert (so everybody knows their craziness) and tend to judge people as unworthy if they are not crazy like them. 

I hear voices when I am all alone
When nobody is at home


Are they demons 
or are they angels 
or am I going MAD !


SUICIDAL TENDENCIES - HEARING VOICES LYRICS


He went around hearing voices in his head
And finally he flipped ...


He had a feeling
So she* flipped ... (really a HE, but a big girl's blouse)

They say he comes from Saturn, but at least he is a rational NT.


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

Perseus said:


> The Perseus system has the Crazies as SF, especially ESFJ, who are not only crazy (hence they seem to get on well in this crazy world) but extrovert (so everybody knows their craziness) and tend to judge people as unworthy if they are not crazy like them.
> 
> I hear voices when I am all alone
> When nobody is at home
> ...



Are you saying I'm not crazy Perseus?:crazy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Are you saying I'm not crazy Perseus?:crazy:


what what....

*step back ya'll

we're going to have a CRAZY off...

Persius throws down the gantlet, how will Charlie respond...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

When I was younger, I was officially diagnosed as having generalized anxiety disorder and depression. I think I probably also have PTSD, but I can't afford a shrink to find out for sure. I'd be willing to bet money on it, though, after reading about it as much as I have. The descriptions fit me perfectly in every possible way. Yes, I'm crazy, but not psycho or anything. I hate the thought of harming anyone or anything.


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

Perseus said:


> and tend to judge people as unworthy if they are not crazy like them.



My mom can drive me crazy sometimes. When that happens, Fe Si Fe Si is all I Fe-ing See.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Madness eclipse the Break of Dawn*



Charlie said:


> Are you saying I'm not crazy Perseus?:crazy:


*Yep, you're not crazy, you're MAD (could be Sad, Bad or Glad)

I give up on the Crazies. *


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Ptsd*



snail said:


> When I was younger, I was officially diagnosed as having generalized anxiety disorder and depression. I think I probably also have PTSD, but I can't afford a shrink to find out for sure. I'd be willing to bet money on it, though, after reading about it as much as I have. The descriptions fit me perfectly in every possible way. Yes, I'm crazy, but not psycho or anything. I hate the thought of harming anyone or anything.




PTSD, properly called Acute or Critical Stress goes to a core before types. It strips away masks (overlay programs on top of cognitive type). When the Critical Stress has died down, the Perseus system has a theoretical​ recovery method*. PTSD is why I turned to type theory in the first place. (*The theory is relatively simple; the implication is problematical. It is not written down anywhere, but it basically an application of type theory to Critical Stress, and has been tested in practice.)

My Perception says that PTSD does not exist as anything other than what the Doctor puts on my medical certificate (or did until recently). Stress has physical symptoms. Critical Stress more so to the point of interfering with lifestyle. 

It sometimes said that post-traumatic head injuries (or even sustained bullying) can cause a personality change. I think it is just the mask that changes and the underlying basic personality type remains.


----------



## asbreathingflows (Jul 19, 2009)

I spent five hours thinking I was clinically insane before the mushrooms wore off...

My little theory is that in situations where we are forced completely out of our comfort zones (and er... reality :tongue we NFs can be very fragile, emotional creatures...


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Perseus said:


> My Perception says that PTSD does not exist as anything other than what the Doctor puts on my medical certificate


Are you saying you don't believe in PTSD?

Your doctor might have misdiagnosed you, but PTSD is very real. 

It harms both psychologically and physiologically.


----------

